# Do Mice Do This?



## mememouse (Sep 19, 2010)

i have lots of does liveing together and they are all nice and happy but i have these two does who are sisters and they are caled smudge and fudge and smudge always folows fudge around and i dont no why but she will not leave her side why is she doing this xx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

dont use caps in titles its against forum rules


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww...I've never seen that before but it sounds really sweet. Maybe she's got a seperation anxiety and is afraid of being alone.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Please don't use caps


----------



## mememouse (Sep 19, 2010)

maby thx and will do


----------

